# Crown the Final Winner: Panis Angelicus. Gilgi, Schwartzkopf, D'Arkor



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

In case you want to hear them again, including the tie on the last contest.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

What a fascinating exhibit of musical differences - in voices, in styles, in the possibilities for interpreting an ostensibly simple and familiar song. I have no preconceptions about how this piece should go, and I'd have to differ with anyone who thinks thare's an "appropriate" way to perform it based on its musical content or its religious associations. 

My ranking of these is:

1. Schwarzkopf - Thoughtful, sensitive and exquisitely rendered from first note to last, on the part of both singer and conductor. Takes me to a place of ethereal beauty, and gives new life to the piece. 

2. Gigli - Unabashedly and winningly sentimental, unthinkable from anyone but an Italian Catholic - well, OK, from anyone but Gigli! And, of course, the man could sing.

3. D'Arkor - Enjoyable for its vocal ease. Very pious and "proper." I haven't a pious bone in my body (and my proper ones are properly secular), so I can admire this without wanting to hear it again.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> What a fascinating exhibit of musical differences - in voices, in styles, in the possibilities for interpreting an ostensibly simple and familiar song. I have no preconceptions about how this piece should go, and I'd have to differ with anyone who thinks thare's an "appropriate" way to perform it based on its musical content or its religious associations.
> 
> My ranking of these is:
> 
> ...


I can't really add anything to this. You have beautifully articulated my own feelings. Woodduck.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I can't really add anything to this. You have beautifully articulated my own feelings. Woodduck.


Woodduck does that for me a lot. The interesting thing with this type of contest is that with this type of material opera singers have more carte blanche to create something unique sounding as opposed to an aria where they have to adhere to the composer's score more or less. It may be a reason why Callas wasn't interested in Xmas music as she liked the regimentation of sticking to what a composer wrote.
I will close this out with a Stille Nacht contest around Xmas with stellar singers.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> What a fascinating exhibit of musical differences - in voices, in styles, in the possibilities for interpreting an ostensibly simple and familiar song. I have no preconceptions about how this piece should go, and I'd have to differ with anyone who thinks thare's an "appropriate" way to perform it based on its musical content or its religious associations.
> 
> My ranking of these is:
> 
> ...


See my comment above this to T- london.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm going to stick with my choice of Andre d'Arkor for this contest. I love the beautiful way he sings the hymn, despite his pronunciation of _pauper_.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Well, at least now I can vote for Schwarzkopf. With Pavarotti out of the way there is no competition.

N.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Woodduck does that for me a lot. The interesting thing with this type of contest is that with this type of material opera singers have more carte blanche to create something unique sounding as opposed to an aria where they have to adhere to the composer's score more or less. It may be a reason why Callas wasn't interested in Xmas music as she liked the regimentation of sticking to what a composer wrote.
> I will close this out with a Stille Nacht contest around Xmas with stellar singers.


Make sure to include Schwarzkopf's earlier German rendition of Stille Nacht! Definitely my favourite performance.

On an unrelated note, I again voted for Schwarzkopf.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BachIsBest said:


> Make sure to include Schwarzkopf's earlier German rendition of Stille Nacht! Definitely my favourite performance.


Mine too. ...................


----------

